# New Edge software update 21.9.7.v7-usm-12-d6f



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just received an update, from 21.9.7.v3-usm-12-d6f to 21.9.7.v7-usm-12-d6f. Did't fix the issue with pairing a Slide Pro. Googling it finds nothing. Anyone notice any differences?


----------



## srazook (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried finding release notes also and couldn’t find any. But it did not resolve the Vudu issue like I was hoping!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See: 21.9.7.v7

also see: Tivo Customer Support Community

Release notes have not changed since last year.

One change is guide updates are now daily and every eight hours.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

I guess hoping the always-on HDR issue getting fixed is way too much to expect?


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

Robert Simandl said:


> I guess hoping the always-on HDR issue getting fixed is way too much to expect?


I just shut it off. The way it tries to convert regular non-HDR cable tv programming to pseudo-HDR adds way too much contrast, and the darker areas of the picture disappear.

Try watching Live PD while switching the HDR on and off and you'll easily see the difference, since so much of the footage being shot is after sundown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if they fixed the Dolby Vision issue, where it won’t work with the LLDV Sony version of it?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

BillyClyde said:


> Does anyone know if they fixed the Dolby Vision issue, where it won't work with the LLDV Sony version of it?


They haven't


----------

